# Sata no lilo ou grub ?

## Kobal

Como que configura sata no menu.lst ou no lilo.conf, eu andei pegando umas configurações aqui no forum, mais todas deram kernel panic.

Valeu.

----------

## nafre

```
Device Drivers --->

  SCSI device support --->

    SCSI low-level drivers --->

     [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support

     |< >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support (EXPERIMENTAL)

     |< >   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

     |< >   NVIDIA SATA support

     |< >   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support

     |< >   Promise SATA SX4 support

     |< >   Silicon Image SATA support

     |< >   SiS 964/180 SATA support

     |< >   VIA SATA support

     |< >   VITESSE VSC-7174 SATA support

```

e para verificar quais sao os modulos necessarios boot com o liveCD e tenta 

lspci | grep -i sata

----------

## Kobal

Essa parte ta tranquilo, eu não consegui foi criar o grub ou lilo que não de kernel panic, diz que sda ta errado. 

ta assim 

/ sda1

----------

## fernandotcl

Qual foi a mensagem do kernel panic? Não poder ter montado /?

----------

## Kobal

Isso mesmo, diz que o diretório indicado é errado algo assim. 

Mais eu monto ele como sda1.

Edit: peguei um erro semelhante aqui no forum, aparece a mesma menssagem.

VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb3" or unknown block (3,67)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing; VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (3,67)

Eu tava usando outro disco ata, para tentar ajudar com o hda1 mais mesmo assim dava erro, agora so possuo o disco sata.

----------

## To

Tens de corrigir no teu fstab a / para o teu /dev/sda?

Tó

----------

## Kobal

Ainda não consegui, alguém têm alguma idéia ?

----------

## Kobal

Ninguem sabe ?

----------

## Guzymuzy

Não sei se isto vai te ajudar...

Aqui vai o meu grub.conf

Tenho dois hds na minha máquina. Um é ATA100 e o outro SATA.

Na minha placa mãe o drive ATA sempre é o master. Não sei se esse é o termo correto.

Ele dá o boot pelo ATA, a não ser que o drive seja desabilitado.

Então o grub é lido inicialmente de uma partição do ATA e este direciona para o grub.conf

que eu gosto de mantê-lo no drive SATA.

Aliás tenho duas partições /boot uma no ATA (desativada - só é usada quando faço a instalação de outras distros.) e a oficial que fica no drive SATA.

Gustavo Motta

```
grub.conf

default 2

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd1,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Windows XP (velho)

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

title=Windows XP (SATA)

map (hd0,0) (hd1,0)

map (hd1,0) (hd0,0)

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

chainloader +1

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-rc1 (gentoo theme)

root (hd1,2)

kernel (hd1,2)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=792 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

initrd /fbsplash-gentoo-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-rc1 (livecd-2004.3)

root (hd1,2)

kernel (hd1,2)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=792 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2004.3

initrd /fbsplash-livecd-2004.3-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-rc1 (emergence)

root (hd1,2)

kernel (hd1,2)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=792 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-rc1

root (hd1,2)

kernel (hd1,2)/kernel-2.6.10-rc1 root=/dev/sda6

title=Ubuntu 2.6.8.1-5-286

root (hd0,6)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-5-386 root=/dev/hda8

initrd /initrd.img-2.6.8.1-5-386
```

----------

## To

Bem eu tenho um disco ATA e outro SATA, e tanto o boot como o sistemas estão no SATA. A razão do teu problema é que o device está errado em vez de hdb3 deve ser sda qq coisa, tens de explicar melhor que particoes tens em quais dos discos.

Tó

----------

## Kobal

Vou reinstalar o gentoo no sata e volto aqui para ver o que da.

----------

## To

Não tem nada haver... O teu problema só tem haver com uma ou duas coisas, fstab e o kernel. Só vais perder tempo.

Tó

----------

## Kobal

Eu sei é que não dava certo eu limpei ou formatei o disco.

----------

## Kobal

Uma duvida. 

No IDE é root (hd0,0) e setup (hd0) no config do grub. No caso de Sata é feito qual procedimento. ( to sem interegação )

Valeu.

----------

## r3pek

sim, exactamente o mesmo procedimento.

(hd0,0) -> primeiro disco, primeira partição.

----------

